# Giant ice ball on hoof.



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey everyone!!! The weather in pa has been so terrible... so much snow, ice, and single digit temperatures.. I have a new mare, and the other day she had a giant ice ball on her front hoof??? when I tried to knock a bit of it off (I thought it was just compacted snow) I found that it was solid... I couldn't get any of it off... the next day it melted away, but I was very concerned.. I just kept picturing the equivalent to us rolling our ankle.. I would cringe just thinking about her maybe hurting herself...

like I said, it has melted down a lot... the other horses did not have this problem, but she has shoes still ( we take our horses shoes off during the cold months) is that why this has happened??? and is it harmful???


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If your horse is shod without snow pads of some type in the snow, they will collect snowballs. You can try spraying your horse's feet with a non-stick cooking spray or coating the soles with vaseline.. but both those things only help short-term.

Hopefully your weather is about to turn warmer, with the incoming rain getting rid of the snow (I am also in PA).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is why I have a small short handled hammer in my grooming box..a couple of well placed gentle taps can help dislodge those horrible ice balls. They still can get them without shoes, but it is usually worse with them. You can grease or oil their feet and it may help them not to get ice balls, but it doesn't last for long. We have been lucky this year, so far the conditions haven't been right for them to form


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

phantomhorse13 said:


> If your horse is shod without snow pads of some type in the snow, they will collect snowballs. You can try spraying your horse's feet with a non-stick cooking spray or coating the soles with vaseline.. but both those things only help short-term.
> 
> Hopefully your weather is about to turn warmer, with the incoming rain getting rid of the snow (I am also in PA).


It really concerns me.. but if you knew me you would know that I worry about EVERY ONE and EVERYTHING, especially family (pets included)... and I'm sure you can agree that this weather has been awful!!! living in pa is crazy... the weather is always bipolar haha!!! I guess we can't complain though, it's been a pretty mild winter.. February is always bad though. and I agree with you, I think it'll melt a bit.. I just don't want that to ever happen again, I hate feeling like she is at risk for injury.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> This is why I have a small short handled hammer in my grooming box..a couple of well placed gentle taps can help dislodge those horrible ice balls. They still can get them without shoes, but it is usually worse with them. You can grease or oil their feet and it may help them not to get ice balls, but it doesn't last for long. We have been lucky this year, so far the conditions haven't been right for them to form


thanks for the reply! the only thing with me is, I have never picked a horses feet before... it scares me because I don't want to injure them... my worst fear is hurting a horse.. and I did read about the cooking oil/Vaseline thing.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

We used warm water to melt one off this winter. It just wouldn't break or pry out.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bethannyy22 said:


> thanks for the reply! the only thing with me is, I have never picked a horses feet before... it scares me because I don't want to injure them... my worst fear is hurting a horse.. and I did read about the cooking oil/Vaseline thing.


OK, if you have never picked feet before you must have someone there to show you how to do these basic things? If not, then you need someone like now.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> OK, if you have never picked feet before you must have someone there to show you how to do these basic things? If not, then you need someone like now.


I do have someone to show me, she is over at the barn all the time (my horse is kept at my pap's) but I would like to learn how to do it myself... I check their feet before and after riding, and they usually are clean.. I can see the frog and everything.... its not like I don't care or don't look. my fear is just hurting her.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I would have someone watch you pick their feet a few times until you're confident you're doing it correctly.

Our shod gelding gets the ice balls too. I get them out w/ a hoof pic, but sometimes it does take a little force!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, lets back up this bus a little shall we...

So you have never picked feet, but you owned an arab when you joined here, which you were selling because you want to buy a barrel horse, correct?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/barrel-racing-help-656793/

Now suddenly you have a different mare, but you have no idea of her age, breed or size?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/tell-me-what-you-think-677146/

one thing that a horse owner must be able to do is pick out feet!!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Bethannyy22 said:


> thanks for the reply! the only thing with me is, I have never picked a horses feet before... it scares me because I don't want to injure them... my worst fear is hurting a horse.. and I did read about the cooking oil/Vaseline thing.


Just playing devil's advocate here to try to have you look at this a little differently...

You won't pick out a hoof because you are scared of hurting the horse, but the alternative is leaving packed ice in the hoof which can totally hurt a horse. 

I'm just going to warn you- you might start getting a lot of comments about your view of "hurting horses." Be prepared for it and don't get scared off. Learn from us all! And get this mystical/bonding vision of horses out of your head now. :wink: Horse ownership is often ugly in between the "beautiful" moments.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's very hard to hurt a horse picking their hoof out.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

You won't hurt her by picking out an ice ball - your horse will thank you. I've found the best way to get out an ice ball is to bring them in somewhere warm - arena, barn, really anywhere that's out of the elements and let the foot thaw for about 20 minutes. The ice will still be there, but it will be a heck of a lot easier to pick out than when it's frozen solid outside. It can take some real elbow grease sometimes to get them out. I've heard of using rubbing alcohol (not sure if that's recommended though), and cooking oil, but really anything that that warms up the hoof will do, like warm water. 

And I would definitely have someone show you how to pick out a hoof ASAP. That is one of the fundamental basics of horse ownership and as the saying goes, "no hoof, no horse." Picking out the hoof does so much more than simply clean it. It can tell you if your horse has a sore spot, fungal infection and even reluctance to pick up a foot can tell you if the horse is sore elsewhere on his leg and corresponding joints.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Just to get it out of the way, MY HORSES HOOVES GET PICKED REGULARLY (not by me) my horse is kept at my pap's horse barn, his daughter-in-law has a horse there also and she knows what she is doing, she is the one who takes care of that.. when I ride, I ride with her and she does my horses picking for me. My family is very knowledgeable of horses, they have owned them all their lives. as for me, this is my first time owning a horse of my own, and I am 19 years old. we take very good care of our horses, and I have a fear of injuring my horse, so I have not been comfortable doing it myself... SOMEONE HAS BEEN. it is being done, just not by me. Our horses are very loved, well groomed, taken care of, and they are in great health... so please don't assume it's not being done.. I know its dangerous if it is not being done, but it IS.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

and trust me, if it wasn't being done, and if I didn't have someone to show me how to do it correctly, I wouldn't have a horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The thing is Bethany, no one, I think, said it wasn't being done, it is just unthinkable to most of us that you don't know how to pick feet, and you are on your second horse!!

The kiddies who come to my barn for lessons are taught to pick feet on their first day, it is just routine.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> The thing is Bethany, no one, I think, said it wasn't being done, it is just unthinkable to most of us that you don't know how to pick feet, and you are on your second horse!!
> 
> The kiddies who come to my barn for lessons are taught to pick feet on their first day, it is just routine.



It's just kind of insulting to be talked to like an ignorant idiot. I know that its basic knowledge of owning a horse and I also know that it is very important to do it to prevent infection, injury, etc.. I have the best interest at heart for horses and their health and safety... and I have asked for someone to show me how its done. And I most certainly wouldn't be on this forum asking questions if I didn't care to learn and get advice. This is all new to me. I have a full time job and my own apartment, I don't have time nor the extra cash to go to a lesson..


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

also, I couldn't do anything with my first horse... he was too much horse for me and he wasn't broken enough.. literally could not do anything with him. and as for being on my "second horse" I'm thinking that you assume I had him for a long time, I had him only four short months, and for two of those months, he was two hours away at a different farm while we were doing work on the pasture. Plus, I can't see getting "lessons" from someone when my whole family is full of "seasoned" horse owners....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well why aren't you getting lessons from all these seasoned horse people? 

I don't assume anything about how long you had your horse, but fact is you are on horse number two, and you have all these knowledgable people surrounding you, but you are still sounding very naive.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Well why aren't you getting lessons from all these seasoned horse people?
> 
> I don't assume anything about how long you had your horse, but fact is you are on horse number two, and you have all these knowledgable people surrounding you, but you are still sounding very naive.


I'm nineteen years old... I am naïve.. haha and they have their own busy lives too.. at least its getting done.. that's all that matters to me right now until I can have someone show me how its done..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't think anyone was implying anything about the care your horse receives, just commenting on what seems to be a knowledge gap is all. If someone is already doing this for you, then why ask about getting ice out of his feet? Presumably this is being done for you anyway. 

I think all anyone is trying to say is that this is a task you should probably take some time to master. Picking out feet is definitely not my favorite thing, but it's just something I haven't thought twice about doing in a very long time, it's just part of the routine of getting ready for a ride or groundwork.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glynnis said:


> I don't think anyone was implying anything about the care your horse receives, just commenting on what seems to be a knowledge gap is all. If someone is already doing this for you, then why ask about getting ice out of his feet? Presumably this is being done for you anyway.
> 
> I think all anyone is trying to say is that this is a task you should probably take some time to master. Picking out feet is definitely not my favorite thing, but it's just something I haven't thought twice about doing in a very long time, it's just part of the routine of getting ready for a ride or groundwork.



Oh, there definitely is a knowledge gap. and the reason I was asking was because, I had talked to her about the ice ball, and she took a look at it and said that she would just work it out... which she did. but like I said before, I worry myself sick about the smallest things, so I didn't just want to trust her judgment without asking around first...

I don't like to just listen to one opinion.. I like to hear what more than one person thinks before proceeding to fix the situation.. I like to be sure.. and I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting to hear different thoughts. 

because I searched online about the ice ball and I read so many different things... a lot of people had the same question I had, many people said just to leave it be, the horse will work it out on it's own. others said to pick it out. others said to pour warm water over it.. 

I just wanted to see what everyone thought on here. Because again, this is all new to me. that's why I joined this forum, to receive advice. Not to be talked down on.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I think the fact that she is a beginner that recognizes packed ice as an issue is a good start. 

OP, I know plenty of people that start out "just riding." Most of these people lease horses, so the fact that you own yours is unique, but I don't think this scenario is all that uncommon. I'm glad to hear you have help readily available. 

And also, how many times have we heard in relation to horses, "if you aren't sure, don't do it..." I mostly hear it in relation to training, but perhaps this is what the OP thinks in terms of picking.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You need to take charge of grooming your own horse when you are at the barn. Grooming, saddling. feeding. It is not hard. You are not likely to hurt the horse. Some day you may need to do something if there is a problem and nobody is around and you are going to be in a heck of a fix if you have no idea of even the most basic things to do.
19 is considered an adult for most things. Time to cowgirl up! : )


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> I think the fact that she is a beginner that recognizes packed ice as an issue is a good start.
> 
> OP, I know plenty of people that start out "just riding." Most of these people lease horses, so the fact that you own yours is unique, but I don't think this scenario is all that uncommon. I'm glad to hear you have help readily available.
> 
> And also, how many times have we heard in relation to horses, "if you aren't sure, don't do it..." I mostly hear it in relation to training, but perhaps this is what the OP thinks in terms of picking.


Yes!!! Thank you! That's exactly my issue.... the idea of doing something without knowing exactly how to do it 100% the correct way scares me (picking being one of those things) obviously I know what to do, but I worry about injuring the frog and ruining my horse forever just because I wasn't 100% knowledgeable of what I was doing... I just want my horse, and any horse for that matter, to have the best, healthiest life possible... 

Thanks for looking at this a different way from other people on here... nothing annoys me more than someone who assumes the owner of an animal is inadequate to own it because they assume it's not being cared for properly... or being abused... not saying anyone has done that on here, but some of the replies on here have reminded me of that.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Dustbunny said:


> You need to take charge of grooming your own horse when you are at the barn. Grooming, saddling. feeding. It is not hard. You are not likely to hurt the horse. Some day you may need to do something if there is a problem and nobody is around and you are going to be in a heck of a fix if you have no idea of even the most basic things to do.
> 19 is considered an adult for most things. Time to cowgirl up! : )


I completely agree with you... I do know how to groom, saddle, and feed my horse... literally picking is the only thing. that dang picking! its just my fear of hurting her... I need to get over it. I know.. 

thanks for your input.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

And actually speaking of grooming, saddling, tacking etc... with my first horse, I couldn't even get the bridle on him.. my mom actually had to fight with him a great deal to get it on and she has dealt with the worst of the worst when it came to green horses, she had horses her whole life....

so with him I absolutely had no confidence what so ever, none. but with my new girl, she lets me slide the bit right in... so easy.. she is slowly building my confidence up... and I think that's all I need. because with confidence, i'll be able to do those things with her that I was afraid to do with my gelding (like picking)


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Bethannyy22 said:


> so with him I absolutely had no confidence what so ever, none. but with my new girl, she lets me slide the bit right in... so easy.. she is slowly building my confidence up... and I think that's all I need. because with confidence, i'll be able to do those things with her that I was afraid to do with my gelding (like picking)


How long have you had your new horse?


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> How long have you had your new horse?


Only two weeks!! I know its really early, but we had an instant connection.. she hugs me and comes running to me (away from the barn haha) when she hears my voice.. its nice to feel liked by a horse... my other one loved on me too but when it came to riding or anything he hated me haha he wouldn't even stand still for me to mount/dismount.. and my mare does!! its great having a horse that is well broken...


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

huge confidence boost... its really nice.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Bethannyy22 said:


> Only two weeks!! I know its really early, but we had an instant connection.. she hugs me and comes running to me (away from the barn haha) when she hears my voice.. its nice to feel liked by a horse... my other one loved on me too but when it came to riding or anything he hated me haha he wouldn't even stand still for me to mount/dismount.. and my mare does!! its great having a horse that is well broken...


It is great to have a well broke horse. They can be wonderful teachers and confidence builders. You haven't had much time with her yet, so don't be alarmed if you suddenly don't feel liked by your horse. Horses are like children. They test you. She will likely start testing you soon in subtle ways. 

When I first got my mare she would take the bit no problem, just like yours. Then one day she just would not open her mouth and she would shoot her head straight up. So I had to look at a few things: I obviously knew she could take a bit. We had just had a vet exam that included a dental exam, so I knew she didn't have any problems in her mouth...so we went to work. I asked for her head, when she wouldn't give it I asked harder (probably in a way that you would think I was hurting her- yes- I was making her uncomfortable, but far from hurting her) and she yielded- and I haven't had to revisit it since. She takes the bit no problem.

Make sure you have the other girl, (was it your Pap's daughter-in-law?) with you for the next few weeks/months when you are with your horse. She should be able to recognize the "testy" behaviors and show you how to correct them.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

<P>


jenkat86 said:


> It is great to have a well broke horse. They can be wonderful teachers and confidence builders. You haven't had much time with her yet, so don't be alarmed if you suddenly don't feel liked by your horse. Horses are like children. They test you. She will likely start testing you soon in subtle ways. <BR><BR>When I first got my mare she would take the bit no problem, just like yours. Then one day she just would not open her mouth and she would shoot her head straight up. So I had to look at a few things: I obviously knew she could take a bit. We had just had a vet exam that included a dental exam, so I knew she didn't have any problems in her mouth...so we went to work. I asked for her head, when she wouldn't give it I asked harder (probably in a way that you would think I was hurting her- yes- I was making her uncomfortable, but far from hurting her) and she yielded- and I haven't had to revisit it since. She takes the bit no problem.<BR><BR>Make sure you have the other girl, (was it your Pap's daughter-in-law?) with you for the next few weeks/months when you are with your horse. She should be able to recognize the "testy" behaviors and show you how to correct them.


</P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>
<P>Yeah, my family talks about this... and hey, you have to show them who is boss or they will walk all over you, or worse hurt you... sometimes you have to be a little rough (obviously not beat them, like you said, not hurting her. we have to watch what we say on here because, like I found out, people like to jump to conclusions) haha but I really hope she doesn't, but I'm sure she will. especially since she is a mare, I've found that mares are a bit bossier haha <BR><BR></P>


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Now that I've completely derailed from the topic...sorry :redface:

Back to ice in hooves?


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> Now that I've completely derailed from the topic...sorry :redface:
> 
> Back to ice in hooves?


Haha don't even worry about it!!! I enjoy talking especially talking about horses.

Back to ice in hooves. what do you think about fixing them, preventing them?? from what I've read and what I've been told about cooking spray and Vaseline its just a short term solution. And its just not possible for me to reapply every two to three hours because I work. So I feel like I'm SOL...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Bethannyy22 said:


> Haha don't even worry about it!!! I enjoy talking especially talking about horses.
> 
> Back to ice in hooves. what do you think about fixing them, preventing them?? from what I've read and what I've been told about cooking spray and Vaseline its just a short term solution. And its just not possible for me to reapply every two to three hours because I work. So I feel like I'm SOL...


My mare gets ice packed in her hooves all the time...and sand from the arena whenever there is moisture around, and she is shod. I typically don't worry about it. She handles herself pretty well. I try to get them as clean, or level as possible if we have to walk over concrete, or similar footing. But I pretty much look at it as a battle I can't win. The alternative is keeping her stalled, but I would rather have my horse turned out-ice balls included. Personally, I wouldn't waste my time with oil based stuff. It just turns into a mess.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope I didn't come across as rude. Was not my intention. 

Getting back to ice, is there a particular reason she is shod? I know this happens with other without shoes, but I've heard shoes can make it worse. Is there anything preventing her from going barefoot?


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> My mare gets ice packed in her hooves all the time...and sand from the arena whenever there is moisture around, and she is shod. I typically don't worry about it. She handles herself pretty well. I try to get them as clean, or level as possible if we have to walk over concrete, or similar footing. But I pretty much look at it as a battle I can't win. The alternative is keeping her stalled, but I would rather have my horse turned out-ice balls included. Personally, I wouldn't waste my time with oil based stuff. It just turns into a mess.


I sort of figured it would be something that we would just have to live with.. and we are the same way.. I feel exactly the same way you do, we don't keep the kids cooped up in the barn, they are able to go in and out as they please.. she just scares me because we have another mare (she is a pony) and when I come around my mare will chase the pony around the barn with her ears pinned (we all know horses fight, there's always a packing order).. it just scares me, I don't want her to hurt herself with her ice balls haha.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glynnis said:


> I hope I didn't come across as rude. Was not my intention.
> 
> Getting back to ice, is there a particular reason she is shod? I know this happens with other without shoes, but I've heard shoes can make it worse. Is there anything preventing her from going barefoot?


You didn't. and I know it wasn't, I just get butt hurt easily. and I don't like feeling like I'm doing something to hurt someone I love (my horse haha) when I know I am doing everything I can to keep her happy and healthy. But thank you so much for coming back and letting me know just goes to show what kind of person you are 

but we got her from a very friendly amish family that we know very well and it was their daughters horse, she would ride her everyday, on and off the road for miles, so she has those shoes on that are kind of like our cleats (I have no idea what they are called) but she was just shoed before we got her so we are waiting until the rest of the horses need a visit with the farrier.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok guys, *moderator note time*: we are ALL here because we're passionate about horses, and where there's passion, there's also emotion.

Keep in mind the Contentious Etiquette Policy and the adage that says "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" as you post. 
The "backspace" key comes in handy and remember, being a part of the Horse Forum is a privilege - not a right.

The whole purpose of this forum is to educate newcomers and old-timers alike. We all started somewhere and, for some people, this forum is that start. 
Remember the mistakes you made when you started out as a horse person. Yes, the internet makes mistakes more public and "glaring"...but every single horse person on earth has made silly mistakes at one time or another.

*Everyone here is learning, no one here is perfect, so let's use our words and talk like we're here to learn.*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bethannyy22 said:


> but I worry about injuring the frog and ruining my horse forever just because I wasn't 100% knowledgeable of what I was doing...


Unless you've got a sharp knife in your hand (which of course, you don't) you will NOT injure your horse's hoof with a hoof pick._ Even if you tried._ It's not going to happen. 

This is why a farrier uses a nippers and rasp to trim feet .... not a hoof pick. :wink:

I have a normal routine every time I go riding, which includes picking out their feet every time. You never know when they will have a rock stuck in there, or a bent shoe. Just start to get into the habit of it. You'll feel awkward at first but just keep at it. 

Definately something you can start doing on a regular basis yourself.



Bethannyy22 said:


> Hey everyone!!! The weather in pa has been so terrible... so much snow, ice, and single digit temperatures.. I have a new mare, and the other day she had a giant ice ball on her front hoof??? when I tried to knock a bit of it off (I thought it was just compacted snow) I found that it was solid... I couldn't get any of it off...


Sometimes these ice balls can be pretty tough to get off. First and foremost, what kind of hoof pick to you have? For getting ice off, I find it vital to have a solid strong hoof pick, like this:









It's completely solid from a hard metal and it is not going to bend under pressure. 

I approach the idea of getting off iceball like a crow bar. I usually try to get the hoof pic into one of the grooves alongside the frog, and then "lift" like you were trying to lift a heavy object with a crowbar. Sometimes the whole thing will come off; other times it will come off in chunks or pieces. Sometimes I'll "hammer" on the ice with the hoof pick to break off more pieces (think of breaking ice with a ice pick). Sometimes, those ice balls can be really stubborn.


Hoof picks like these are often *NOT* strong enough to get off those pesky ice balls, and will just bend.

http://www.horseforum.com/data:image/jpeg;base64,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****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














Bethannyy22 said:


> like I said, it has melted down a lot... the other horses did not have this problem, but she has shoes still


Yes, shoes will make horses more prone to getting them. 

Does she _need_ shoes? Is there a reason you haven't pulled them for winter?

You can have the farrier put on special pads under the shoes to help keep the ice from forming/sticking there, if she must have her shoes.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

beau159 said:


> Unless you've got a sharp knife in your hand (which of course, you don't) you will NOT injure your horse's hoof with a hoof pick._ Even if you tried._ It's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> This is why a farrier uses a nippers and rasp to trim feet .... not a hoof pick. :wink:
> ...


 I think another big problem of mine, is reading things on the internet.. I seek help and I look on google and people definitely try to scare you or just to be overly dramatic.. I think that's why I am so afraid of hurting her. 

I'm going to jump on for a ride this weekend with her, i'll just do it. 

I have a pick that looks like the third picture.. and she only has shoes because she was JUST shoed right before I got her and we are just waiting until our other horses need a farrier visit to get her taken care of. 



Thank you so much!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a hoof pick like the 3rd one and I've had no issues getting ice out of feet - it is metal all the way through, with just a plastic coating on the handle and I find that it is sufficient for the job, albeit not as pointy as the first one. That second one however, will bend - I have first hand experience with that.  I've found too that as you're prying them out, they'll often make a creaking noise. That is normal and nothing to worry about. 

In my experience, there isn't a lot you can do to prevent these from forming, but just deal with them as they come. We've had an unusually warm winter this year and the snow we've had has been particularly wet and sticky so I've had to deal with this more this year than I have in previous years.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Horses that are shod in areas that consistently get a lot of snow should have either some form of snow pads so if the horse needs to be shod next winter ask about having them.
'Hand hot' water, add salt for extra effect, can help melt really bad ice balls
Use something greasy on the sole of the foot - spray oil, Vaseline etc
Use a good strong hoofpic (as illustrated in one post) to prize the ice out but be careful not to get under the shoe and lift that at the same time
Tap around the ice ball with a small hammer like this one in the link - my own 'go too' method
Hammer & Mallet Sets Type: Miniature 05102595 - MSC


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jaydee said:


> Horses that are shod in areas that consistently get a lot of snow should have either some form of snow pads so if the horse needs to be shod next winter ask about having them.
> 'Hand hot' water, add salt for extra effect, can help melt really bad ice balls
> Use something greasy on the sole of the foot - spray oil, Vaseline etc
> Use a good strong hoofpic (as illustrated in one post) to prize the ice out but be careful not to get under the shoe and lift that at the same time
> ...


thank you very much!!! 

I thought of using hot water, but was worried about burning her.... it would have to be really hot because I would be walking from the house to the barn and I didn't want to go over board and scald her


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you've got a walk then start out with it really hot - be sure to use a safe, spill proof container and when you use it add enough cold water too it to make it what is called 'Hand hot' - add plenty of household salt too it as that will help the ice melt faster.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

jaydee said:


> If you've got a walk then start out with it really hot - be sure to use a safe, spill proof container and when you use it add enough cold water too it to make it what is called 'Hand hot' - add plenty of household salt too it as that will help the ice melt faster.


thank you so much, I'll use your advice next time this happens!!

it's very much appreciated!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish I had a little microwave in the barn.

One HF member from Canada posted that she melts vaseline (that comes in a little tub) and pours it on the soles. She found that lasts for 2 or 3 days.

Probably wouldn't work for me though, as I only bring them in. The BO turns them out in the morning. I did take down a spray cooking oil but he doesn't bother with it.

The horses with *big* ice balls have a lot of difficulty walking. I hate to see them that way and that is pretty much the only time I will pick the feet of other people's horses when I bring them in.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

anndankev said:


> I wish I had a little microwave in the barn.
> 
> One HF member from Canada posted that she melts vaseline (that comes in a little tub) and pours it on the soles. She found that lasts for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> ...


That's really nice of you... and I don't like seeing them like that either..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Regular temp water will loosen ice up too. That's how I get the frozen barn doors open and no burning.


----------



## VeryCoolSword (Dec 24, 2014)

Heya heya! 

As someone who's dealt with two inch thick iceballs, don't be afraid to hack the ice with the tip of the pick from the center of the hoof. If the ice is bad, it won't hurt anything or anyone and will chip away the ice til it flakes off.

Also, here's something nifty I've used that keeps the ice off really nicely! Used it on two of my horses and it works like a charm for a couple days!

http://www.amazon.com/Mushers-Secre...id=1455971827&sr=1-1&keywords=musher's+secret

The only issue is you gotta realllyyy clean off all ice and water and gunk (including stuff crammed around the frog) before you put it on so it sticks, and you have to not be afraid to be generous and GOB it on (not ridiculously, of course, but don't be afraid to reach in there with a rag or basting brush of some sort and get a nice chunk so there's an obvious coating of it on the underside of the hoof).

You might not get the application right the first couple times so you'll still have to pick hooves but eventually you'll get a hang of it. Hope this helps out!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Like enveryone else, I strongly encourage you to pick your horse's hooves. Start gently, but really, you can't hurt them. Watch what the farrier does. Does it look like the horse is in pain? You say someone els is picking your horse's feet, but where were they when you noticed this big ice ball and had to let your horse walk around like that? I.m not trying to be harsh, but that's exactly why you need to be able to do it yourself.

As for carrying hot water to the barn, I use a big thermos. Works like a charm and keeps the water hot for a long time without risk of spilling. I also keep an electric kettle, one I can fill and plug in at the barn in case I need to heat up water. Sometime stalling the horse for a few minutes helps soften it enough to loosen the ice.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Happens all the time time out here, just pick it out with a hoof pick. Can pick up a wire brush too those tend to work quite well if you can't get under it with the hoof pick.


----------



## RedHorseRidge (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in PA and have a mare that, even barefoot, gets huge ice balls in her feet daily in this weather (neither of the other two horses get them). I have found that a straight screw driver leveraged under the ice ball will often pop it right out. I tried Vaseline, cocoa butter, Pam twice/day... you name it. Nothing kept the ice balls out of her feet.

We had shoes and pour in pads put on her and the farrier said this would stop the ice balls, but it didn't (we had this done for other reasons, but the "no ice balls" was supposed to be a side benefit). She's had them every day --- even yesterday when it was over 60 degrees. I can't use a screw driver now since it would damage the pad, so I've been slightly tapping the bottom of her foot with a hammer, and it usually falls right out. The hammer did not work when she was barefoot; the screw driver was the only thing the would pop them out.


----------



## Bethannyy22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, it was a gorgeous weekend here in PA, so the ice ball was gone (it has been gone, it was just one day) but... I FINALLY PICKED FEEET!!!!! My dad helped me out and now I feel sort of silly because there really is nothing to it! I just wanted to update you all on this

Also thank you guys so much for all the awesome advice!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bethannyy22 said:


> Well, it was a gorgeous weekend here in PA, so the ice ball was gone (it has been gone, it was just one day) but... I FINALLY PICKED FEEET!!!!! My dad helped me out and now I feel sort of silly because there really is nothing to it! I just wanted to update you all on this
> 
> Also thank you guys so much for all the awesome advice!!


Good job! I know some of the advice may have come off as a little harsh, but now that you know how easy it is, maybe you understand why we told you to just do it. In the end, we all just want horses and riders to be healthy=Some things may be hard to hear and may come off as critical, even insulting, but in the end, you will learn a lot in here. Now practice picking those feet every day as part of a whole body grooming routine!


----------

